# Rough in for 60" interior french doors issue



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Most French Doors the RO will be between 63-64”. You’ll need to remodel the opening, including the header. What brand of door?


----------



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

The door is Jeld-Wen. I checked the specs and it says the rough opening needs to be at least 61 1/2. I think I can make it work. I would think trimming the doors and jam would be easier than ripping out the opening and having to reframe and drywall...no?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

There’s a few ways to do it. You can cut the sheetrock nails and push it over with a 62” block and re-nail. If the wall’s “Not Load Bearing” you can remove the 2x trimmer and replace with a thinner one. You Can plane it. If I was doing it I’d probably grab the Big Foot and get that bump out of my way.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Abs777 said:


> The door is Jeld-Wen. I checked the specs and it says the rough opening needs to be at least 61 1/2. I think I can make it work. I would think trimming the doors and jam would be easier than ripping out the opening and having to reframe and drywall...no?


62 inch RO would most likely have ball catches, rather than a T-astragal where the doors meet. That's fine if it's a door to a common area. If you're looking for privacy, not the best choice. They are generally used for closet doors.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You would base the rough opening of a door unit based on a specific door.
If the RO changed due to warping of material, you would remove the warped goods and reframe the opening.
Ron


----------

